
The Future of Ecommerce in 2020 - jameswilliam12
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyOIqzkAzgc
======
PMalhotra
The future of E-commerce will be good in 2020. As more people are now going
online for their products rather than having a physical shop. Because people
want to sit at the comforts of their home and fulfill their needs. Their is a
great opportunity for startups in India after the new budget 2020
[https://www.taxolawgy.com/budget-2020-for-
startups/](https://www.taxolawgy.com/budget-2020-for-startups/).

